# Dog days catfishin



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I finally got to get out of the house this weekend  
The weather was great but the water temperature seemed to surpress the fish activity.

MMagis and I fished Saturday night with only a channel cat for our efforts.
Mike made friends with a beaver and we mostly had the lake to ourselves.

Saturday we recieved reinforcements in the way of Misfit and Just Crazy and his superdog Woodie.

It was after midnight when someone hijacked another guys pole and caught a 6-8 pound channel cat.  It was quickly released so the culprit would have no photographic evidence against them.

Just shortly afterward Seevers picked up his rod and announced he had a flathead. I reponded quickly and got a picture of his catch.










That may have been a fishohio stick but the freshwater jellyfish was undersize  

After a little while Mmagis got a bite and hooked a flathead. The size gave us a little trouble unhooking it.










We released this fish after the photo.

When we reeled in our lines Just Crazy added one more catch. A large leatherback turtle was on his line. Everyone had a difficult time with the unhooking procedure and I feel it may have been fatal to the leatherback  

Like I said I sure enjoyed getting out after being cooped up for a while.
I anticipate better fishing soon and getting clearance from sawbones to do battle with big flathead.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

The fishing was pretty much non-existant, but the social hour was worth the price of admission. It was nice to meet you Robby and see Mike and Rick again. 
I think Woody is still a little upset he couldn't keep the turtle to play with, but he agreed the way we sent him off.

As for the fishing. I can't wait to try and find more monsters. Maybe next time it works out a little bit better.

Rob


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol..it seems like whenever justcrazy rob shows up, the fiish got a case of lockjaw.. hey rob, what's yer secret maan?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> It was after midnight when someone hijacked another guys pole and caught a 6-8 pound channel cat.


I still think I was set up.  I guess I was trying to help you follow doctors orders. For a sick fella, you sure move fast to a bite.  And I think that channel cat's eyes are still crossed.
It's a good thing Rick brought the heavy tackle, because from what I hear I don't know if the spinning reel would have handled that stick.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I still think I was set up. I guess I was trying to help you follow doctors orders.


 that's what happens when you try to protect a guy from himself.no appreciation  
if he'd hurt himself,then we would be the first ones he blamed  

that's the same rig you lost the fish on last time mike.so i will be bringing the spinning gear next time,since the heavy stuff wouldn't hold the fish.
i guess some people just have to be shown that you don't need a telephone pole and winch to catch fish  
or they don't have eneough confidence to try it


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

glad to see ya up and fishing again katfish. Good thinking to bring those guys knowing they would bogart the fish to keep you from ill health.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Im glad your out fishing too , No better cure than a nite fishing. We have caught a few nice ones this week. We caught 4- Channels 8-13 lbs, I lost a 40Lb ++ Flathead on the Hocking River Saturday nite. He got up to the Dock I used to net my fish off of & my Buddy hit the Line with the net & it snapped like a Flame hit it. We all saw the fish up close & he was a Very Nice one :B . I was so Pi$$ed off the rest of the nite. He knows better then to hit the Line with the net, He knows better than that!!!! Im still upset, But Thats fishing, Right ?  

We caught a nice Bass on Shiners while out Catishing, Right before dark we were using Shiners, & my buddy had a big one on his hook, thru it out & I didnt see where it landed. But I saw a Large Boil & Green Streak in front of him & asked if he had saw what it was, He said "Thats my Bait", So he set the hook & it was a 3lb LM Bass. We also caught a 8lb Channel Cat that nite.

Its been good fishing here though, Alot of Action every nite out so far.

Nice Fish Mike, Very nice  

Cat Mazter


Ill get some Pictures up from lastnite, I was at the Hospital all day today & will be tommarow too with my Wife.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Robby glad to see u back on the water.

I tried calling you a couple times but i assume you never got the message.
Take care of yourself see yea soon


----------

